# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > EastEnders > Spoilers >  EastEnders Spoilers Week 9 (27 February - 2 March 2012)

## Perdita

Monday

Max and Tanyaâs physical relationship is diminishing: will Max be swayed by Roxyâs continuous flirting?

Janine revels in the success of her new club night, leaving Cora unimpressed by the rowdy teenagers descending on the square. 

Lucy continues to toy with Mandy by bribing her - with the help of the Ben - while Ian continues to be oblivious to the situation.

After a conversation with DCI Marsden about Philâs future, Shirley begins to worry and confronts Ben about his statement - will it help or hinder the situation? 



Tuesday

Lucy recruits Lauren to help catch out Mandy, while Ian sides with his new fiancÃ©. Will new evidence change his mind?

Financial burdens come to breaking point between Carol and Bianca, but there may be good news just around the corner.

Tensions rise between Cora and Janine about her club night, while Michael tries to diffuse the situation any way he can.

Things between Max and Tanya cool drastically, while Roxy and Max continue to play games.

Billy is dismayed by Lolaâs unrealistic approach to parenting, and offers her a surprise in return for her attendance of mothering classes.


Thursday

Michael is increasingly frustrated with Janine, who is ignoring his efforts to plans for the baby - but will it drive him away? 

Lucy and Mandy are too busy arguing to realise that it's Ianâs birthday.

Maxâs frustration towards Tanya and their physical relationship is revealed in a jealous snipe about how well she is getting on with Jack, Tanya questions whether he wants to be with her any more.

Zainab is distressed at the arrival of a letter about Yusefâs will.

Money problems continue to burden Bianca - will she have to swallow her pride to make ends meet?


Friday

Janine pushes Michael away and begins to fear that she may be on her own with the baby.

Mandy is shocked when someone from her past turns up on The Square.

As Lucy and Whitneyâs rocky relationship comes to a head, the girls realise that theyâve been too preoccupied to notice that something may be wrong with Lauren.

An unexpected friendship comes about between Bianca and Lola, and Billy learns something that gives him hope in Lolaâs abilities as a mother.

----------

Dazzle (09-02-2012), Glen1 (09-02-2012), loubooboo (09-02-2012), megan999 (09-02-2012), tammyy2j (09-02-2012)

----------


## tammyy2j

So Roxy is after Max now

----------


## alan45

Over on EastEnders, Mandy Salter gets a shock next month as her mother arrives in Walford unexpectedly.

Mandy's (Nicola Stapleton) war with Lucy Beale (Hetti Bywater) continues in the coming days, reaching a climax when her future stepdaughter accuses her of having an affair.

During an argument at The Vic, Lucy defends her allegations in front of Ian (Adam Woodyatt) - telling Mandy that she has been exchanging text messages with her mystery man 'L Stevens'.

Lucy warns Mandy that she can't deny her infidelity any longer, as she has arranged for 'L' to visit the pub.

However, Lucy is left stunned when she turns around and sees that 'L' is not a secret lover - it's Mandy's mum Lorraine (Victoria Alcock)! How will Mandy react to her arrival?



Â© BBC

EastEnders airs these scenes on Thursday, March 1 at 7.30pm on BBC

----------


## alan45

EastEnders' Shirley Carter has an angry showdown with twisted teen Ben Mitchell next week as her fears for Phil's future intensify.

Shirley (Linda Henry) begins to panic in an upcoming episode when DCI Marsden pays her a visit, taunting her about what her life will be like if Phil gets sent down for murder.

Deciding that it's time to deal with the situation once and for all, Shirley goes looking for Ben (Joshua Pascoe) in the hope of making him change his police statement.

Grabbing Ben, Shirley begs him to change his mind - but it looks like her efforts will backfire.


Â© BBC


An EastEnders insider added: "When DCI Marsden taunts Shirley about what her life will be like without Phil, Shirley decides that she has to confront Ben. She screams at him to change his mind.

"When Ben storms out of the house, Shirley is anxious to find Marsden waiting. Marsden warns Shirley that if she tries to intimidate a witness again, then she'll be joining Phil in a cell…"

EastEnders airs these scenes on Monday, February 27 at 8pm on BBC One.

----------

Glen1 (20-02-2012)

----------


## Brucie

Hopefully Eastenders will get back to dealing with the adults' storylines some time soon - it's been like watching Grange Hill lately. It would improve the show no end if they sidelined the likes of Whitney (particularly), Lucy, Abi, Lauren, Fat Boy, Jay, Ben, Lola etc. - until they grew up (preferably into something more substantial than supposed adults like Heather, Andrew and the youunger Moon brothers, who share about 3 and a half brain cells. If anyone watching is genuinely interested in the sex lives of children then they need help!

----------

alan45 (21-02-2012)

----------


## alan45

Monday

Roxy approaches Max and tries to flirt with him, but he rejects her advances. Feeling downbeat, Roxy then seeks comfort from Alfie - but as he tries to cheer up the lonely blonde, Jean misreads the situation. Alfie reassures Jean that it's entirely innocent, but his words make Roxy's sad mood worse as she feels that nobody wants her. Later, when Max tries to reassure a depressed Jack about his capabilities as a father, he is confronted by a flirtatious Roxy again and has to reject her for a second time.


That evening, Max and Jack attend a poker game that Alfie has organised for the Square's male residents. Alfie has decided not to invite Derek, but the local villain turns up anyway and his imposing presence intimidates the other players as the game gets under way. Later, Max finds himself face-to-face with mischievous Roxy yet again and brands her a "game-playing tease". When Alfie interrupts the pair's moment, Max walks home alone - but it's clear that he has been extremely tempted by Roxy…

Meanwhile, Lucy isn't happy when Ian buys Mandy a diamond bracelet, so she asks for Ben's help in trying to catch Mandy out - convinced she's having an affair. Later, Ben comes through for Lucy by providing her with photographic evidence of Mandy walking out of a pawn shop - no longer wearing the bracelet. Mandy pretends to Ian that she has lost the bracelet, but Lucy shows her hand by texting the incriminating photos to Mandy.

Elsewhere, Michael resorts to stealing Janine's emergency cash so he can buy into the poker game, but is given more food for thought when he discovers a baby scan photo that Janine has been concealing from him, Shirley receives a warning from Marsden after trying to convince Ben to change his police statement, while Janine is pleased with the popularity of Fatboy's club night after he sets up a webpage, but Cora is less than impressed as a crowd of rowdy teenagers descend upon the Square.

Tuesday

Mandy's relationship with Ian is still going well, so she wonders why Lucy hasn't shown him the photographs yet. At the same time, Lucy tells Lauren that she's convinced Mandy is having an affair and thinks she must have sold the bracelet to send the money to her secret lover. However, Lucy knows that the pawn shop photos aren't enough to prove it, so she asks for Lauren's help in obtaining further evidence.

Later, Mandy returns home to find Lucy and Lauren rooting through her handbag. Ian soon reprimands his wayward daughter for her behaviour, but Lucy is triumphant as she shows him a bank transfer from Mandy to 'L Stevens'. Mandy finally confesses that she pawned the bracelet and cannot reveal why, but promises that she's not having an affair. However, Lucy later reveals her next move to Lauren - she has been in touch with 'L' and has asked 'him' to come to Walford!

Meanwhile, Max remains frustrated over not having a physical relationship with Tanya, which makes it all the more difficult for him to fight his lust for Roxy. Later, Roxy sends a text message to Max and when he fails to reply to her, she heads over to the car lot and complains that she's sick of waiting for him to call her. Later, Roxy is present at The Vic as Max has a drink with Tanya and Cora. Max gets up to some mischief of his own by calling Roxy from under the table, leaving both excited as their games continue…

Elsewhere, Ray realises how much Bianca is struggling with her finances and turns up on her doorstep with Â£300 to offer her, Cora is fuming over the mess caused by Janine's 'Manic Monday' customers and reports her to a licence officer for getting underage kids drunk, Billy is dismayed by Lola's unrealistic approach to parenting and offers her a surprise in return for her attendance of mothering classes, while Janine annoys Michael during a discussion about baby names - vowing that their child will have the surname Butcher, and she's already settled on a first name if it's a girl.

Thursday


Lucy looks forward to fireworks at the Beale house when she receives a text message from 'L', asking where she wants to meet today. She then lulls Mandy into a false sense of security by offering to cook the family a meal for lunch. As they gather around the dinner table, Lucy and Mandy pretend to be the best of friends for Ian's sake - but their clashes continue when they're alone in the kitchen. When Ian catches the pair rowing, he reveals that today is his birthday and they have both forgotten as they're so preoccupied by their petty battle.

Later, as the Beales arrive at The Vic, Lauren offers some advice to Lucy based on her own past experience, explaining that she ruined the lives of the Branning family by interfering in her parents' marriage. Lucy realises it might be time to let the matter drop, but she panics when a new text message reveals that 'L' will be at the pub in five minutes. Lucy tries to get Ian to leave before the 'mystery man' arrives, but soon finds herself in another argument with Mandy. Furious, Lucy blurts out that Mandy is having an affair, explaining that she knows all about her texts to 'L Stevens'. However, they're all in for a shock when 'L' arrives - it's Mandy's mother Lorraine!

Meanwhile, Janine causes a scene as she attends an early pregnancy class at the community centre - clashing with Lola, mocking the teacher and taking a business phone call in the middle of the class. Later, when Janine reveals that she has hired Whitney to be a live-in nanny, Michael's frustration grows over how he's not getting a say in how his child will be brought up. Losing his patience, he tells Janine that he's had enough of her and she's on her own from now on.

Elsewhere, Max gets jealous when Tanya invites Jack over for lunch, Zainab is distressed when Masood hands her a letter addressed to Mrs Khan, aware that it's a letter summoning her to a meeting with Yusef's solicitor to discuss his will, Bianca is forced to swallow her pride as she accepts a cleaning job from Janine, while Max reaffirms his commitment to Tanya when she questions whether he doesn't want to be with her anymore.


Friday


Janine is distraught following her argument with Michael last night, and Billy tries to make her realise how lucky she is - pointing out that at least her baby will have a dad, while Lola's will have nothing. Soon afterwards, Janine tries to resolve the matter by asking Michael what she needs to do to make amends, but he rebuffs her attempts to bury the hatchet.

Later, back at the office, Billy tells Janine that a man has called up over a once-in-a-lifetime opportunity regarding a new development by the river. Excited, Janine takes a cab to the Gherkin, where she enters a deserted restaurant with a perfect view of the London skyline. Suddenly Michael appears, questioning whether Janine really is the girl of his dreams. Janine rejects his words by insisting that she doesn't believe in destiny and soul mates, but she receives a shock when Michael gets down on one knee and proposes. Will Janine accept?


Meanwhile, Mandy is horrified by her mother's arrival in Walford and tells Ian that he'll soon wish 'L' really had been a mystery man as Lucy had suspected. Mandy is concerned as she notices that Lorraine is trying to get her feet under the table at the Beale house, so she tells her mum that she has to leave. However, she's later frustrated to learn that Ian has asked Lorraine to stay, keen to resolve the differences between mother and daughter. When the pair are left alone, Lorraine is sinister as she tells Mandy that she's not going anywhere.

Elsewhere, Lucy and Whitney decide to get on better terms for Lauren's sake, Yusef has left Zainab everything in his will, but a string of bad luck leaves Zainab fearing that his money is cursed, Bianca and Lola strike up an unexpected friendship, Billy learns something that gives him hope in Lola's abilities as a mother, while Lauren leaves her friends concerned as she drinks heavily again.

----------

Dazzle (21-02-2012)

----------


## alan45

...

----------


## alan45

EastEnders minx Mandy Salter panics next week following her mother Lorraine's return to Albert Square.

As previously reported, Lorraine - now played by former Bad Girls actress Victoria Alcock - descends on Walford after being invited via text message by scheming Lucy Beale (Hetti Bywater), who mistakenly thinks that 'L Stevens' is a mystery man that Mandy is having an affair with.

Mandy (Nicola Stapleton) is not at all happy to see Lorraine, fearing that she could ruin her new life with fiancÃ© Ian (Adam Woodyatt) - and it seems that she's right to be worried when Lorraine makes it clear that she sees her future son-in-law as a meal ticket.

As Lorraine privately implies that her financial struggles will be over now that she's been introduced to Ian, Mandy loses patience and tells her that she'll have to go.


Â© BBC



Â© BBC


However, Lorraine has managed to fool Ian into thinking that she just wants to get back on good terms with Mandy, so the Walford businessman later insists that she must stay.

Although Mandy warns Ian that Lorraine is bad news, he refuses to listen and is determined to mend bridges between mother and daughter.

Lorraine is triumphant and slightly sinister as she tells Mandy that she's sticking around. Will she sabotage Mandy's happiness?

Mandy's mum will appear in a few episodes before returning for another short stint later in the year.

EastEnders airs these scenes on Friday, March 2 at 8pm on BBC One.

----------

Dazzle (21-02-2012)

----------


## alan45

EastEnders' Max Branning reaffirms his commitment to partner Tanya Jessop next week - but not before he has found himself tempted by flirtatious Roxy Mitchell.

Max's (Jake Wood) relationship with Tanya (Jo Joyner) enters a rocky patch in upcoming episodes as he grows frustrated over no longer having a physical relationship with her.

Just as the effects of Tanya's cancer seem to be coming between the couple, a lonely Roxy (Rita Simons) enters into the mix as she makes it clear that she's interested in Max.

Max rejects Roxy's advances as she tries to flirt with him on a number of occasions, but when he brands her a "game-playing tease", it seems that he may be enjoying the attention.

Viewers will see that Max is hugely tempted by Roxy, and as he starts to respond to her flirtatious games, it seems that he could be on a slippery slope back to his old ways.


Â© BBC

Pictured: Roxy flirts with Max.

However, the difficult situation between Max and Tanya later comes to a head when they are finally honest with each other.

When Max notices that Tanya and Jack (Scott Maslen) seem to be getting along well, he becomes insecure himself - especially when Tanya invites Jack over for lunch and makes a huge effort for him.


Â© BBC

Pictured: Max isn't happy over Tanya and Jack.

After cruelly suggesting that Tanya might be interested in Jack, Max tells his partner what's really bothering him - he's not allowed to be anywhere near her anymore.

When a shocked Tanya points out that her illness is to blame for that, Max feels guilty and promises that he still wants to be with her no matter what.

Having been given a wake-up call, will this be enough to make Max cool things with Roxy before he does something he'll regret?

EastEnders airs these scenes all next week on BBC One.

----------

megan999 (22-02-2012)

----------


## alan45

EastEnders' Zainab is forced to revisit her memories of evil Yusef next week.

Zainab (Nina Wadia) feels uncomfortable when Masood (Nitin Ganatra) arrives at the Minute Mart to hand her an envelope addressed to 'Mrs Khan', as she knows it will be a letter from her solicitor to discuss Yusef's will.



The shop worker feels worse when colleague Denise Fox (Diane Parish) starts asking awkward questions about the money, feeling that she has a right to know what's going on after the devastating damage that Yusef did to the B&B.

Zainab finally opens up the next day, confirming that Yusef left her everything in his will.

While Masood is keen to start spending the sum, Zainab is feeling very nervous - telling Denise that she has suffered a string of bad luck that day and believes Yusef's money is cursed! What will Zainab do with the inheritance?

EastEnders airs these scenes on Thursday, March 1 and Friday, March 2 on BBC One.

----------

megan999 (22-02-2012)

----------


## alan45

Fatboy's new club night becomes a roaring success in EastEnders this evening (February 27) - but his venture causes chaos on the Square.

Janine is impressed by the interest in Fatboy's (Ricky Norwood) 'Manic Monday' event when an online advertisement goes viral, but Cora (Ann Mitchell) is far from pleased when a gang of rowdy teenagers descend on Walford.

Keen to avoid Cora's wrath, Lauren (Jacqueline Jossa) and Lucy (Hetti Bywater) get Billy to sneak them into R&R via Butcher's Joints. But with Cora's anger growing, are the days of 'Manic Monday' already numbered?

EastEnders airs these scenes tonight at 8pm on BBC One.

----------


## lizann

Does Afia get anything in the will?

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders has boosted interest in London's Gherkin building after the skyscraper was featured on the soap last week.

Last Friday's (March 2) episode of the BBC show saw Michael Moon (Steve John Shepherd) surprise partner Janine Butcher (Charlie Brooks) by proposing to her at the venue.

The Gherkin's events team has now reported that booking enquiries soared by 500% over the weekend following the exposure on EastEnders, according to Event Magazine.

Meanwhile, there were 10,000 additional visits to the Gherkin's website as the episode went out.

Spokesperson Joel Claudstre commented: "There were almost ten times more visits to the private hire section of the Gherkin's website than on our previous record day, and we fielded queries from as far afield as Canada, with several of these looking certain to become bookings."

Janine accepted Michael's proposal in the episode and the couple have now shared their happy news with Albert Square's residents.

However, the pair's long-term future remains uncertain as fans know that Janine will be taking a six-month break from Walford later this year.

----------

